# Locked Driveway Gate and UPS Deliveries



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

We had a strange occurance happen around our place that made us feel dishonest people were scoping our place out. We are 1100' off the main road in a wooded area and would like to put a gate across our drive for locking to keep out anyone not welcome. For those of you who have your driveway gated and locked, how do you handle UPS deliveries?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

we don't usually close the gate but in case we do, we built a large, three-sided roofed box that faces away from the road right inside the gate, to the side of the driveway. There is a gap in the fence for people on foot to come thru and the UPS, FEDEX and postal drivers all know to put packages in there. Other than that, you could get a PO box in town.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Other than that, you could get a PO box in town.


No that will not do, as many places will NOT ship to a PO box.~


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> No that will not do, as many places will NOT ship to a PO box.~


I've not had any problems with anyone not shipping to our PO box. But it would be simple enough to pick up UPS or FED EX packages at their holding facility.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I get a lot of deliveries via UPS and Fed Ex because of the work I do. I maintain very good relationships with their drivers. Each regular driver has the code to my gate and that works out well. I can't see them up at the gate if for some reason the gate doesn't grant entry, but on the rare occasion when there has been a problem, they just leave me a note and I leave the gate open the next day for them to try again. 

I make lots of candy for them all at the holidays.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> No that will not do, as many places will NOT ship to a PO box.~



I have lived here and used a po box for a little over 36 years. Since that is the only option we have from the post office. Mostly the concern from company s is how much money they can make and not where it is going!


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

Previous neighbors of ours had tight gates but had large plastic trash cans on the inside of the gate and had them marked Fedex and UPS. Kept their dogs from tearing up packages. They had bungee cords attaching the lids to the handles of the trash cans and the drivers would just reach over, unhook the bungee cord, drop in the delivery and re-bungee the lid. Worked for them for years.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Different situation, same need: When I had my wallpaper installation business I got a lot of ups wallpaper deliveries. Couldn't be there to accept the delivery because I was busy installing the last delivery. So, I had a car that sat in the driveway and the ups guy ( always the same guy) knew to put the wallpaper deliveries in the car and hit the door lock. Never lost a shipment.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

We used to have a big metal box attached to our mailbox for packages. With internet tracking and usually reliable shipping we always know approximately when to expect a package, so nothing has to sit for too long. 

I like the trash can idea- we're looking for a way for deliveries to be dropped off further from the house, so our large dog doesn't eat them. Lucky for me that new sheep shears are less edible than the envelope they were shipped in!


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

My local Post Office gave me their street address and allows me to have deliveries made there. They call and I drive out and pick up.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

And.........
What about emergency services where time is everything?
How do they get in, especially if no one is at home, or if the only person at home is not able to unlock the gate?

I'm certain there are viable solutions IF they can be put in place well before said emergency.

But will volunteer emergency personal be prepared to get through a locked gate when they arrive with the fire equipment or ambulance?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

If you have an emergency the "emergency services" will cut the lock/chain with channel locks. They will then proceed to bust your door lock also to get into the house. Remember, it's an emergency & time is of the essence! You will have to pay for the repairs.

An alternative is to go to your local fire department and see if they have Lock Boxes & install it where the FD can get to it. They're just like the Real Estate lock boxes. There's a key for the lock box on each emergency vehicle & they can open it & get your keys. 

If your FD doesn't have them - campaign to get them - especially if you live in a rural area. 

My local FD doesn't have them, but the next town over does - go figure! (hint: It's all about money!)

(Sorry about the thread drift)


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

I've got a buddy who works for big brown, I'll ask him what official company policy on it is. He drives in a rural area, too.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> No that will not do, as many places will NOT ship to a PO box.~


Some places that have post office boxes offer a physical address. Could you have things delivered to your workplace or to a friend's, somebody in town, is home all the time, or has a shorter drive?


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

We have a trash can just inside our gate. The mail lady suggested it, saves us having to run into town to pick up packages. The UPS guy uses it too. It's not marked so any passer by would think it is trash and hopefully ignore it.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We have a large wood box with a hinged lid at our gate for deliveries. What I need is a sign that says "No deliveries beyond this point even if gate is open".


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

UPS usually hangs the packages on the gate here. 

I also cannot get most things delivered to my PO Box by UPS or FedEx. It'd be simpler if they would. I get most packages shipped either to my work or my PO Box, depending on which service is shipping it.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

tallpines said:


> And.........
> What about emergency services where time is everything?
> How do they get in, especially if no one is at home, or if the only person at home is not able to unlock the gate?
> 
> ...


 
Yes, they will here. They'll cut locks or chains if need be. Not a real problem. At my previous farm our padlock was looped with the power companies padlock so either parties key would gain access. Really not a big deal. Our fire/rescue carry bolt cutters, target saws and other implements of deconstruction.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Regarding the power company padlock, just happened yesterday that the meter reader entered using the company key, read the meter, and locked as he left. However, he locked the company lock above my lock and thus I was locked out (or in) until I could get them to come back and take their lock off and return below my lock. I only use the company lock on the day the meter reading is scheduled. Well, took 4 hours and more phone calls than I can count. When they finally arrived, I told them they could keep their lock as I no longer wanted it ! Anyway, UPS delivers behind a large post at my gate and package is not able to be seen from outside the driveway. Works good for me.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I always request a tracking number when I order something. Usually get it, but not always. With the tracking number, I know the day my package is coming and leave the gate open for them.....FedEx runs in the morning, UPS late afternoon. If I don't know the date of a shipment, both of them will leave it behind my rock gate posts (see below). But I have often thought a separate weatherproof box for deliveries would be a nice thing to have......one more project I don't have time to fool with right now. 

As for emergencies, the gate has electric openers....any emergency vehicle can hit their siren or squawk and the gate will open. Failing that, they could simply pull a clip and a pin that connects the opener arm to the gate, and manually open it. Gates are like front door locks....meant to keep out kids, tourists and property assessors....real crooks have no problem entering anywhere, that's what the dogs and shotgun are for.

Power meter reader ( and select friends ) have the code for the pad to open the gate.

(Gate pic is from before I put the openers on)


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Overstock.com refuses to ship to PO boxes, even when I explained we did not have mail delivery at the lake cabin.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

TnAndy said:


> I always request a tracking number when I order something. Usually get it, but not always. With the tracking number, I know the day my package is coming and leave the gate open for them.....FedEx runs in the morning, UPS late afternoon. If I don't know the date of a shipment, both of them will leave it behind my rock gate posts (see below). But I have often thought a separate weatherproof box for deliveries would be a nice thing to have......one more project I don't have time to fool with right now.
> 
> As for emergencies, the gate has electric openers....any emergency vehicle can hit their siren or squawk and the gate will open. Failing that, they could simply pull a clip and a pin that connects the opener arm to the gate, and manually open it. Gates are like front door locks....meant to keep out kids, tourists and property assessors....real crooks have no problem entering anywhere, that's what the dogs and shotgun are for.
> 
> ...


Oh wow...your entry is so beautiful!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Raeven said:


> I get a lot of deliveries via UPS and Fed Ex because of the work I do. I maintain very good relationships with their drivers. Each regular driver has the code to my gate and that works out well. I can't see them up at the gate if for some reason the gate doesn't grant entry, but on the rare occasion when there has been a problem, they just leave me a note and I leave the gate open the next day for them to try again.
> 
> I make lots of candy for them all at the holidays.


This is similar to what I do. There are a few of my vendors that require a signature, so the delivery person leaves the paper for me to sign, then leaves the package the next day.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

My postmaster told me to just put my PO Box # in the second line on the delivery address form. That way UPS or FedEx will deliver to post office. Then I pick up there.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

TnAndy, I love love love your driveway entrance!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I feel the time has come that we need to install a gate and figure out the best solution for the meter reader and deliveries. 
Last week we had three people in an old van drive to our house. One got out with a pack of soft drinks in one hand and a pack of water in the other hand. Our daughter just happened to be outside and told them whatever they were selling we weren't interested. I checked with a neighbor to see if they stopped at their house. They didn't. They're in one of four houses within seeing distance, but she said she'd heard about them stopping randomly at places and were saying they were opening a grocery store about 15 miles away and were trying to get some business. After thinking on it for a while, DH called the sheriff's office and they sent someone out. Sure enough, it's a scam. This has me a bit nervous.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to drive for FedEx in rural areas. You get to know your drivers. Drivers will work with you, and they remember your requests. I had one guy who lived in the absolute middle of nowhere. He had acres that he mowed down to the main gate so he had a clear shot for anyone entering (ex-military, EXTREMELY paranoid, and probably for good reason!)... Whenever I had deliveries for him, I would call him before heading out to his property, as the place would be locked down tight, and we were NOT allowed to leave stuff at his gate. He was very kind and friendly. We would let him know we had his package, and the gate would be open and waiting for us that day. If we didn't hear back from him, he was not home, and we didn't bother driving out there.

Lots of customers in rural areas with LOTS of quirks... Most of us kept mental records of who liked what. A lot easier to work with customers and get their stuff delivered every day than risk not being able to drop stuff off, and have to drive back out there the next day. Rural routes are time-consuming! 

Do what works for you, make sure it works well for your driver, and treat them nice, and you'll have a long, happy relationship.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

tallpines said:


> And.........
> What about emergency services where time is everything?
> How do they get in, especially if no one is at home, or if the only person at home is not able to unlock the gate?
> 
> ...


In an emergency just cut the fence, usually a 3/4 barbed wire one. Locked gates are ridiculous. A neighbor has a big chain and lock on a barbed wire gate. That is funny.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

tallpines said:


> And.........
> What about emergency services where time is everything?
> How do they get in, especially if no one is at home, or if the only person at home is not able to unlock the gate?
> 
> ...


My dad put in an aircraft cable gate across his driveway and left one of the gate posts shallow so it could be pulled out of the ground by emergency services. I used it once or twice and it worked well. He later had a brush fire on his property and i never thought to ask if they cut his gate or figured out to pull out the post. 

He is an EMT so i'm sure some first responders would be able to figure out something like that, but yea worst come to worse they will cut it but that would delay them.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Keep in mind that any solution that allows the UPS / FedEx driver to leave packages also risks providing a 'free new stuff' box to those same unsavory people that might be scoping your place out. I work for Footlocker and we stopped labeling our packages (branding them) because - esp. downtown - packages that were left were getting stolen... often.

R


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I have never had security issues around here. Mostly I attribute that to a couple of factors. One is that I have nothing worth stealing. Two is that I am known to be somewhat less than mentally stable and armed.


----------

